
Great Trail FAQ - brudgers
https://thegreattrail.ca/about-us/faq/
======
musgravepeter
There is some great info at
[http://www.ridethetrail.ca/](http://www.ridethetrail.ca/). Many parts of the
trail are on roads or have ATV access - which is not ideal for those who
prefer human powered locomotion.

A cross-Canada trail is an awesome goal - but the reality is we have a very
long way to go.

~~~
sandworm101
A girl I knew at university was hired one summer to map out an indigenous
trail by examining archaeological records and talking to community elders. She
found it: down the center of what is today a divided highway. The larger
resurrection project was abandoned because most all of the ancient trails were
on/under/beside roadways. The flattest and easiest path between two points is
the first to be paved.

------
AlphaWeaver
Better info about what it is is here: [https://thegreattrail.ca/stories/the-
great-trail-a-national-...](https://thegreattrail.ca/stories/the-great-trail-
a-national-icon/)

------
gragas
Too bad it leaves out Nord-du-Quebec. I've always been fascinated with remote
and uninhabited regions. Without Northern Quebec there's still a good bit of
that stuff covered by the trail.

Maybe it's a good thing the area is left untouched.

